# cannabutter and dogs



## hippy59 (Dec 5, 2015)

we love our cannabutter here. today, about half a stick was left out accidently and our shepard ate it. we didn't realize this for some time. many things happened that were odd but not so odd as to cause alarm with a 14 month old pup. allways acting silly. first off she wanted to go out. BADLY. so I took her out. right from the shoot she spent about 20 minutes just literally racing about the back yard like she has never been outside before. I found this amusing as she would head right for me and just jet off as she got very close. she does that a lot. LOL. so anyway when she finally stopped torpedoing around the yard she just kinda fell over several times which I thought was because of exhaustion. can you run 20 minutes? not me! I was tired just watching. so I got her into the house and she wouldn't drink, which again was odd and she kept falling over like she was drunk. it was about this time when I stared suspecting something was not right but still had no clue. she was not well tho.
while tring to get her to drink something with her tonge all to one side and not being able to really stand I just happen to notice something on the floor, a wrapper, for butter. MY butter.

my poor dog is so high right now. higher then I have ever been and it is NOT fun. the vet cant really do anything exept introvenus water ( saline ) so I need to tend to a high as heck dog. after 12 hours she is at least now able to kind of stumble around the house, tho I have put gates up to keep her on the one floor.

lesson I learned today is, just cause they haven't, does NOT mean they wont.

so everyone knows there is only about a 2 hour window were they can remove stuff from the stomach. my 2 were lost. nothing else could be done but I beleave she will be ok, thank god.






I now literally feel like one of those sorry azz pet owners you read about all the time. not a good feeling.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2015)

WOW, I sure hope she is ok.  Let us know how she is today please. scary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2015)

Ouch,,poor dog was on a hell of a ride. Been there done that and it aint fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2015)

How much pot did the dog eat? Like grams or what and how much does she weigh about?


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2015)

oh wow that dog never knew what hit her, i hope she gets well soon. I tried getting my cat drunk once when i was a kid, i put a little bit of cooking grade cinzano alcohol with a little bit of milk and the cat drank em and was drunk slept off on the soil i tried moving her and she would not move just purr. just a tiny sip of alcohol, i cannot imagine how your dog felt. a few more times to ramp up her tolerance, and she would begin asking for that butter


----------



## yarddog (Dec 6, 2015)

Dang man, keep us updated.   I got a old cat that loves to steal pot leaves.   She prefers dried over wet.   Never seen a difference with her.   
How much you reckon was in that butter,?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 6, 2015)

I feel your pain hippy... When I was last a participant in this forum, we were living in mexico and I had a grow going.  I made some killer brownies (with cannabutter of course), they were blondies on the bottom with coconut macaroon on the top.  They were also huge bars... like 6"x 2" x 3"... anyways, I left the tray on our table and in the middle of the night, our dog lola, is in the bedroom vomiting... and I jump out of bed and see she is vomiting huge chunks of something.  Then it hits me and I run down to the kitchen, there were about 12 brownies and over 1/3 of them were gone.  I mean that was like 2 lbs of brownie and these were strong and packed with chocolate (nothing dark of course, but still a good amount).
All we could do was watch and try and comfort her as she descended into the most intense high I've witnessed...  it started with her not being able to stand up or sit properly, she would just fall over.  It got to the point where she could barely lift her head, she couldnt move, and if you touched her she would spasm and freak out a bit.  She was making whining noises....  it was not a happy time.  We both slept with her in her doggie bed.
On top of all that, I had promised my sister I would fly to cali to help her out with the kids for a week.  I left that night to goto cali and had to leave Lola with my girlfriend (shes our dog and we were living together in mexico).  It took her almost 3 full days to recover... she was absolutely fine, but it was one hell of a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2015)

She should be just fine, but it will take a day or so.  Last year, my sister's roommates dog ate some cookies that I had.  We had no idea what was wrong with him--he was listless and spacing out, but the vet said it looked like he had ingested marijuana.  All my marijuana was accounted for, but I forgot the little bag of 3 cookies that I had in my bag in my room.  We found the shredded baggie under the couch later.  He was one high dog and didn't do much for a day or 2 but recovered just fine.  The vet said that he just needed to sleep it off.  He was pretty listless for a day and a half and then back to his onery self.  Unless you actually see them ingest something, your first sign is weird behavior--it is often too late to pump their stomachs.

I am guessing that by this evening she will be back to her normal self.  But after that I made sure that I kept everything in a drawer where the little scamp could not get to anything.


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 10, 2015)

ya she turned out fine. much better the next day but not up to full snuff for about 3 days. glad that's over with. she passed out so solidly I thought she was in a coma, but when I tried to lift her she woke up and staggered everywere tring to get her footing. if it wasn't so scary it would have been funny.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 10, 2015)

hippy59 said:


> if it wasn't so scary it would have been funny.



That perfectly sums up the whole experience for me as well.


----------



## MightyMoh (Mar 11, 2016)

haha poor pooch!


----------

